# This look okay?



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I built this out of scrap, some old doors, and a bunch of other scrap. I'm new to this and am going to try raising a few this spring. I'll use this until I get a loft built. Not sure if I figured out how to attach picture>


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks great friend,except you might have problems with the poultry wire.I had a snake get under a three quarter gap in my door,and eat 4 eggs.The safest thing to use would be half inch hardware cloth .Half inch minimum.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good, BUT I agree  The chicken wire is a disaster waiting to happen! - and it won't take long.
Invest $30. for a 50 ft roll of 1/2 inch hardware mesh to save your self some heartache!!! Been there


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it looks good..I agree with ditching the chicken wire. You could pick up a 10' x 3' roll of hardware cloth at Lowe's in the gardening section..its worth the upgrade. Good Luck.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good for a pair or 2. I agree with the rest on the chicken wire...


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Looks good, BUT I agree  The chicken wire is a disaster waiting to happen! - and it won't take long.
> Invest $30. for a 50 ft roll of 1/2 inch hardware mesh to save your self some heartache!!! Been there


where does one get a 50 foot roll for $30


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Andyfitz said:


> where does one get a 50 foot roll for $30


yea, a 50 foot is around 70 dollars!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> yea, a 50 foot is around 70 dollars!


3 foot by 25 foot 1/2 inch hardware cloth at Lowes is $46.87 ($0.62/square foot). If you don't need the length to be continuous, buy three 10' rolls for $12.97 each ($0.43/square foot).


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Snakes*

This pen is hanging from a wall about 4ft. off the ground. Can snakes climb a wall?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Am I missing something if we were to use 16" high block to start our wall and 1" wire above that having a cement floor its dry here wet floor in not an issue. were does any one see the proublem. I have no snake proublem and only field mice that could get through almost anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> where does one get a 50 foot roll for $30


I agree I want to know where you can get a 50 ft roll for $30 too lol  how many bird you got by the way ?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> This pen is hanging from a wall about 4ft. off the ground. Can snakes climb a wall?


Snakes can't, but mice and rats can.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Andyfitz said:


> where does one get a 50 foot roll for $30


Sorry.....$38.00. I got a 3' X 50', 1/2" mesh at Home Depot in NH.
Lowe's is more expensive.
I got a 4' X 50', 1/4" mesh at True Value (in Maine) for $58.00. Someone special ordered it and never picked it up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Am I missing something if we were to use 16" high block to start our wall and 1" wire above that having a cement floor its dry here wet floor in not an issue. were does any one see the proublem. *I have no snake proublem and only field mice that could get through almost anything.*


*
*

Mice will spread salmonella to your birds, and rats will kill them. Isn't it worth the price of a little hardware cloth? Mice do not get through 1/2 inch hardware cloth.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great to me, lets see some birds in it


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken wire is not a good idea. It was never designed to prevent critters going in, but rather to keep chickens from getting out. Mice and rats might be able to sneak inside when the hole is more than 1 inch. I suppose putting hardware cloth of 1/2 x 1/2 inch is some sort of preventive measures.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok all thanks for makeing the reason clear. Loft still in development but do want to do it right the first time.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I looks great! I am a fan of recycled building material, all my lofts are made from recycled materials. I had chicken wire on one and little sparrows kept getting in and eating the food and poooing in the water and just not the best scenario. I am now all up graded to the hardware cloth and it works.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Sorry.....$38.00. I got a 3' X 50', 1/2" mesh at Home Depot in NH.
> Lowe's is more expensive.
> I got a 4' X 50', 1/4" mesh at True Value (in Maine) for $58.00. Someone special ordered it and never picked it up



Guess the homedepot near you is cheaper than here in MD. I just picked up a roll of 3'x25' 1/2 inch yesterday for around 46 bucks at the depot


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Homedepot 
YARDGARD
4 ft. x 25 ft. 19 Gauge Galvanzied Hardware Cloth $41.78 .Go to post office and get them 10% coupons for Lowes . Which Homedepot will honor.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

same as everyone change the wire when posible and it will even look better with a well place wire i used 1x1 inch you can see more thru it than 1/2 x 1 and i have it on the floor too and the poop go thru it better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

chayi said:


> same as everyone change the wire when posible and it will even look better with a well place wire i used 1x1 inch you can see more thru it than 1/2 x 1 and i have it on the floor too and the poop go thru it better.



And the mice and rats can get through that and make your birds sick. Rats will kill your birds.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would be worried about mice big time. They can get through Chicken wire. I used 1/2 hard cloth wire from Home Depot, it was fairly cheap and easy to work with, just wear gloves and close towed shoes (yep I cut my toe LOL) I have not had any rodent issues and its raccoon, hawk and cat proof!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't understand why people bother to get birds, and go through the work of building a loft, and then put up something like chicken wire, or wire with holes large enough for rodents to get in, who can make the birds sick or even kill them. Then some try to convince themselves that it doesn't matter. If you care about your birds, that would be more important than the small expense of the hardware cloth. If you don't, then I guess you won't be upset when they get salmonella or are killed be rats. If your birds are important to you, then you just wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Lighten up Jay,everyones not a genius like you.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The_Dirteeone said:


> Lighten up Jay,everyones not a genius like you.


Its not a case of being a genius, its common sense if you do your research well enough, or accept the reasons that a lot of others have given.
Folk will learn from mistakes, but if mistakes can be prevented before they happen then the birds will be better cared for and protected.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when you use the right harware cloth, it will keep out the mice..and the snakes too, yes they can climb.. made that mistake myself.. and that is why so many are giving the advice they do... we learn from our mistakes or not knowing.. cute coop though..


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

It is a case of being somewhat nice to people who could use a little advice.There are a few arrogant peeps here that assume you should do months of research before having pigeons,and that is a good idea,but not everyone does.So help them instead of being as rude as some here are.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what the big deal is if someone wants to use chicken wire on there loft. I think the birds should be protected as much as possible but there are a lot of people on here that are telling other people not to use chicken wire on the loft and then turn around and turn there birds loose and let the hawks eat them. I lost a lot of birds to hawks in the last couple years the only difference is the didnt die in the loft. Just my two cents.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I'm not sure what the big deal is if someone wants to use chicken wire on there loft. I think the birds should be protected as much as possible but there are a lot of people on here that are telling other people not to use chicken wire on the loft and then turn around and turn there birds loose and let the hawks eat them. I lost a lot of birds to hawks in the last couple years the only difference is the didnt die in the loft. Just my two cents.


One of the best posts I have seen of late.....


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had Pigeons for 30 + years.. All my lofts are made with chicken wire,you can see some of them in my profile pictures.. Never had any problems.... Not saying it can't happen, just hasn't been a problem for me...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is ok not to know much. That is why we have forums to share knowledge and experience and a place where you can ask questions. It is not as people are being naive, but rather they are newbies and their questions are part of their research.

If we can protect our birds in the air from BOP, I would. But the only safest way, as Charis would say, is to keep them inside.

We worry about wire screen because at night, when we are not there, these creatures come and can harm the bird. And because the birds are locked in, they can't escape away. That would be our fault. In other words, we control those things that we can control as much as possible. When we release our birds outside we are at the mercy of nature and we have the least control.

Hawks also have the tendency to stab their talons in those screens. If the holes are bigger, the pigeons might get hit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If people don't want honest answers and advice, then they shouldn't come in and ask. When they do that, they are going to get opinions and advice. If we keep birds, then it is our responsibility to keep them as safe and healthy as we can. If we are not doing that, than we are not being responsible keepers of the birds that have no choice in being where they are.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jay. Advice is one thing but yellng is something different. I not one who takes yelling as someone with good advice...... Let the fact do the talking not the insulting. thanks for your concern


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Jay. Advice is one thing but yellng is something different. I not one who takes yelling as someone with good advice...... Let the fact do the talking not the insulting. thanks for your concern


No one is yelling. If some would rather learn the hard way, then that is up to them.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

No one knows for sure if you have or will have rodent problems or not..but I have read postings of pigeons being injured by getting their head and wings stuck in the chicken wire. I still have 50' roll in my backyard I won't use because of that potential. 

I never thought anyone was "yelling" at me when they gave me good advice. Some I welcomed and some I did'nt want to hear..(like tossing eggs from my commons) but after thinking it through I knew they were right. 

Everyone is going to do things their own way. Just some things can be done better then other ways. I would'nt get defensive about it..I would thank them for their advice.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I have had Pigeons for 30 + years.. All my lofts are made with chicken wire,you can see some of them in my profile pictures.. Never had any problems.... Not saying it can't happen, just hasn't been a problem for me...


I know people who have had sex without using birth control for years and years, but never had an accidental pregnancy (or contracted a venereal disease). I also know of teenagers who became pregnant the very first time they ever had sex. I also know people who have smoked for 40 years without getting lung cancer. And of course, there is that person who has gotten lung cancer at age 38 after smoking for less than twenty years.

Just because you haven't had a problem using chicken wire (yet), doesn't mean it is the safe thing to do.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Andyfitz said:


> Guess the homedepot near you is cheaper than here in MD. I just picked up a roll of 3'x25' 1/2 inch yesterday for around 46 bucks at the depot


I think it's an "area" thing, like anything else. (plus, I'm a bargain shopper 
The further north I go in Maine, things are less expensive.
I think that's why we get sooooooo many Mass, NY, Conn, and RI shoppers here on the weekends  

And, LOL, is Jay yelling? LOL How can someone tell if someone is yelling?
These are typed words of opinion and advise.
On my old loft, I had mesh on the bottom, and chicken wire at the top.......
I had roughly 27 birds slaughtered in a RAT attack one night!
Norway (brown) Rats worked at the wire *at the top* one night and got inside. NOT a pretty site to walk into in the morning, and I will NEVER forget what I saw  No chicken wire for my birds!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Chicken wire*



Wingsonfire said:


> One of the best posts I have seen of late.....


 I have to agree, if chicken wire is in the budget then that's what it will be. Chicken wire will stop the birds from free flying and if the loft is secure at night and kept clean there should be no problem with having a few birds in that loft. I think he did a fine job for starters and I am sure he will get better. He is very proud of his loft and truly does not need people popping his bubbles. You can also make sure that the outside area of the loft is kept rodent free so they don't even have the chance. I have live traps set for mice and relocate them. I have trapped one rat, two possums, one raccoon and several mice but none of them in the loft. I keep these traps set and ready at all times because the problem will never go away living out here in the country. >Kevin


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I'm not sure what the big deal is if someone wants to use chicken wire on there loft. I think the birds should be protected as much as possible but there are a lot of people on here that are telling other people not to use chicken wire on the loft and then turn around and turn there birds loose and let the hawks eat them. I lost a lot of birds to hawks in the last couple years the only difference is the didnt die in the loft. Just my two cents.


Not so fast

1. Is there somebody in particular that has done BOTH of these things you mention (commented on the chicken wire and turned their birds loose to LET hawks eat their birds). Accusations are easy. Show me the proof. Even if somebody HAS released their birds to LET hawks eat them, does not mean their suggestion to not use chicken wire is not valid. 

2. We are discussing prevention by not using chicken wire. That IS sound advice, regardless of who the messenger is. Some things are out of our control, but other things are pretty simple and sound principles. 

3. The OP did make a request for suggestions to improve his loft. I think the suggestion to not use chicken wire fits the bill.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

TN_PIGEON said:


> Not so fast
> 
> 1. Is there somebody in particular that has done BOTH of these things you mention (commented on the chicken wire and turned their birds loose to LET hawks eat their birds). Accusations are easy. Show me the proof. Even if somebody HAS released their birds to LET hawks eat them, does not mean their suggestion to not use chicken wire is not valid.
> 
> ...


When i read these posts it sounds to me like its OK if you let your birds out for nature to get them but it not OK if you don't protect your birds with the right wire. In my opinion you would not be protecting your birds to the fullest if you let them out knowing that hawks are there myself included. So what is the difference if you release them and take a chance that they will die or you use what is said to be the wrong wire and they die. I truly think there is a bigger chance of them getting killed by releasing them than using the wrong wire. After all you have the choice to release them or not so you shouldnt say its OK if nature gets them if your the one turning them out into that nature. AND THIS IS HOW YOU YELL ON THE COMPUTER.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jay I'm sorry for saying you were yelling. You are right we are all here to make life better for the birds.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> So what is the difference if you release them and take a chance that they will die or you use what is said to be the wrong wire and they die.


The difference is you called folks out. You made it seem that the folks that made posts in this thread "let" their birds be eaten by hawks. You got a lil off topic with this thread (he was asking about his loft...not how/when to release when hawks are present).

IMHO, I would have simply stated that it's important to not only worry about predators in the loft, but also make sure you protect your birds when they are outside the loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Once you release a bird your done protecting them.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Once you release a bird your done protecting them.


Do you let your kids play with live electrical wires, because - what the heck - they're going to be exposed to danger when you let them play outside?

Sorry. What you said is not logical.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Once you release a bird your done protecting them.


If I were being petty, I'd ask who said anything about releasing the birds? I simply said "outside the loft." Besides, yes you can protect your birds when you release them. Training them correctly. Removing predators. What about "if" you saw a predator in your yard? Wouldn't you remove the predator? What about a neighbor kid with a bb-gun? 

Stop being petty and stay on topic. If you want to get into a discussion about hawks, start a thread on that topic.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

With everything that has been said I like his loft simple and good for a first timer. Way to go get some birds and injoy.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Thanks everyone.*

Maybe its time to move on. Appreciate everyones input.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I have to agree, if chicken wire is in the budget then that's what it will be. Chicken wire will stop the birds from free flying and if the loft is secure at night and kept clean there should be no problem with having a few birds in that loft. I think he did a fine job for starters and I am sure he will get better. *He is very proud of his loft and truly does not need people popping his bubbles. You can also make sure that the outside area of the loft is kept rodent free so they don't even have the chance. *I have live traps set for mice and relocate them. I have trapped one rat, two possums, one raccoon and several mice but none of them in the loft. I keep these traps set and ready at all times because the problem will never go away living out here in the country. >Kevin



First of all it isn't possible to keep the outside of the loft "rodent free".

And he should be proud of his loft. It's cute, but he should also be able to take advice about something that should be changed or improved on also. He should want to know if something he has done isn't safe, and there is a way to fix it. No one is trying to "pop his bubbles", but offer good advice. If that is popping your bubbles, then those are pretty thin bubbles. Do you want nothing but a pat on the back, or honest advice and suggestions to improve it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Jay I'm sorry for saying you were yelling. You are right we are all here to make life better for the birds.


No problem. It's just that I see so many posts where mice have brought salmonella/paratyphoid into the loft and birds have gotten sick and even died. 

Waynette has mentioned how horrible it was when rats got in and killed most of her birds. That was terrible! Every time I read something like that happening to someone, my heart goes out to them for their loss, and the lives of their birds. I would rather argue the virtues of hardware cloth than to see anyone else go through that unnecessarily. If it saves one persons flock, that it is worth it. The people who have used the chicken wire and not had problems are very lucky, but who knows when that luck will run out? When I didn't know better, I did the same thing. Then I was told what could happen, and I changed it. It's just such a small thing that could make such a huge difference.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I think he did a GREAT job on the loft!!!!!!!!
I think he just needs to improve on the wire..................................WHAT IS THE BIG DEAL!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is a cute loft. He did a good job.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Just FYI, snakes can climb nearly any surface.

When you fly the birds, you are not done protecting them. You should be outside with them for the duration of their flight, and have them whistle trained so that they will all trap when you ask them to. That way you CAN protect them if you see a BOP.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I watched a red tailed hawk pull apart chicken wire with with it's beak in less than a minute. I've never used anything BUT hardware cloth since then.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

randymcone said:


> I watched a red tailed hawk pull apart chicken wire with with it's beak in less than a minute. I've never used anything BUT hardware cloth since then.


Wow! I know raccoons and rats probably could, but wouldn't think a bird could. I think that would be a convincer to me. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Wow! I know raccoons and rats probably could, but wouldn't think a bird could. I think that would be a convincer to me. Thanks for sharing that.


Another unfortunate thing about chicken wire is that once exposed to the elements it corrodes and goes brittle very quickly, so when it bends it tends to snap, especially at the points it is wound around itself. Doesnt take a lot of force to "rip" when its in that condition.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

ptras said:


> I know people who have had sex without using birth control for years and years, but never had an accidental pregnancy (or contracted a venereal disease). I also know of teenagers who became pregnant the very first time they ever had sex. I also know people who have smoked for 40 years without getting lung cancer. And of course, there is that person who has gotten lung cancer at age 38 after smoking for less than twenty years.
> 
> Just because you haven't had a problem using chicken wire (yet), doesn't mean it is the safe thing to do.


WOW, 

That was quite an analogy..... I see you have had pigeons for what 5 or 6 months now ??


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> WOW,
> 
> That was quite an analogy..... I see you have had pigeons for what 5 or 6 months now ??


Exactly how long do you have to own pigeons before you can see hardware cloth is stronger then chicken wire?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> WOW,
> 
> That was quite an analogy..... I see you have had pigeons for what 5 or 6 months now ??


What does how long you have had pigeons got to do with how much common sense you have? Sounds defensive to me, so you most likely have chicken wire. Why try to defend something that isn't a good idea just because you do it. Why not try to learn from the experiences of others? Now that would be using your common sense.


Okay................just checked out your pictures. You DO have chicken wire. Well you can defend it as long as you like, but that doesn't change the fact that chicken wire puts your birds at a higher risk for illness, and for attack from predators. But that's your choice of course. But why shoot at the messenger just because you don't like the message?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> What does how long you have had pigeons got to do with how much common sense you have? Sounds defensive to me, so you most likely have chicken wire. Why try to defend something that isn't a good idea just because you do it. Why not try to learn from the experiences of others? Now that would be using your common sense.
> 
> 
> *Okay................just checked out your pictures. You DO have chicken wire. Well you can defend it as long as you like, but that doesn't change the fact that chicken wire puts your birds at a higher risk for illness, and for attack from predators. But that's your choice of course. But why shoot at the messenger just because you don't like the message?*


I would be just as concerned about their use of OSB without any type of protection. Unprotected OSB exposed to the weather is good for about a year before it starts to delaminate and eventually fall apart. They should at least throw a coat of paint on it.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> WOW,
> 
> That was quite an analogy..... I see you have had pigeons for what 5 or 6 months now ??


In the five or six months I have been keeping pigeons, I have learned enough to know better than to use chicken wire.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Bla Bla Bla Bla... Chicken wire is fine if you pay attention to what you are doing....

Oh yeah, sorry the pictures were taken b/4 the metal roof was installed...

You guys think your way is the only way... Good grief Charlie Brown...

Tunnel Vision ???


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Bla Bla Bla Bla... Chicken wire is fine if you pay attention to what you are doing....
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry the pictures were taken b/4 the metal roof was installed...
> 
> ...


Ease up Grumpy..The posting asks "This looks ok?"..he wants peoples opinions on how to improve it. If your happy with chicken wire I have a 50' x 2' roll I'll sell ya cheap.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Bla Bla Bla Bla... Chicken wire is fine if you pay attention to what you are doing....
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry the pictures were taken b/4 the metal roof was installed...
> 
> ...


Paying attention to what I'm doing is the reason I'm *not *using chicken wire.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Before I joined this forum, AND before I knew any better, I used chicken wire for almost 12 years! I would loose 2-4 birds a year to unknown causes  then I learned HERE about Salmonella. I started covering my chicken wire with 1/2" mesh from the bottom up to keep the mice out.
Before I could complete the whole loft, Norway (brown) Rats broke thru the chicken wire *at the top*, and slaughtered half my birds 
Chicken Wire IS NOT SAFE.....PERIOD! I learned my lesson the hard way........and I still haven't gotten over what my poor birds looked like that morning when I walked in


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> *Bla Bla Bla Bla... Chicken wire is fine if you pay attention to what you are doing....*
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry the pictures were taken b/4 the metal roof was installed...
> 
> ...


That statement doesn't even make any sense. If you were paying attention to what you were doing, you wouldn't use chicken wire. No need to be so defensive. If you know that mice, snakes and rats can and do go right through chicken wire, and if you understand that mice can give them salmonella, and rats will kill them, and so will snakes, and if you really cared for the safety of your birds, you would use hardware cloth. Instead of being so defensive. Or is it just that chicken wire is cheaper? The price could be a lot higher than you think one day.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it time to close this thred and move on. Everone is just repeating the same thing over and over


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I think it time to close this thred and move on. Everone is just repeating the same thing over and over


Obviously it's not being repeated enough!.........If people are still using chicken wire 
I don't understand why people waste their money on chicken wire when they've been warned about it, AND they'll have to replace it sooner or later 
Again - I learned the hard way......and if I can get that thru just one person's head, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Obviously it's not being repeated enough!.........If people are still using chicken wire
> I don't understand why people waste their money on chicken wire when they've been warned about it, AND they'll have to replace it sooner or later
> Again - I learned the hard way......and if I can get that thru just one person's head, I'll be happy.


Waynette, I think some people are just too cheap. They are not going to listen til it happens to them. They want to do it their own way, and they want it to work out at the same time. Sometimes that just doesn't happen. But keep trying anyway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I think it time to close this thred and move on. Everone is just repeating the same thing over and over


If you are bored with it, then you really don't have to read any more of it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, I think some people are just too cheap. They are not going to listen til it happens to them. They want to do it their own way, and they want it to work out at the same time. Sometimes that just doesn't happen. But keep trying anyway.


Guess your right............I just wish I had found this site and had been warned earlier  Maybe if they saw some of their favorite birds piled in the corner with their head ripped off....they'd rethink about using chicken wire


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Guess your right............I just wish I had found this site and had been warned earlier  Maybe if they saw some of their favorite birds piled in the corner with their head ripped off....they'd rethink about using chicken wire


Oh Waynette, I remember that. That was just so horrible. Hard to ever forget that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Waynette, I remember that. That was just so horrible. Hard to ever forget that.


I just can't get over it  And this conversation could go private, but I WANT people to be warned and to know how it feels to have this happen....so it doesn't happen to them.
I get sad and angry when I have to relive that day to KEEP warning people about the dangers of chicken wire


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jay and everone making the point...... Chicken wire BAD..... 1/2 x 1/2 welded wire good. The point is made.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

They have been warned of the dangers, but as long as those that use it continue to have "no problems" they will state that it is "OK" and "ADEQUATE"
I certainly wouldn't have any sympathy for those who do not heed the warning, The sad thing is, when something does happen, they will survive, the Birds probably wont.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. It's the birds I care about. Not fair to them. They don't have the choice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

oh whirl whirl whirl !!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> oh whirl whirl whirl !!!


 I harp on *'2' *things.........chicken wire and routine wormings - NOT bad for a female I would say


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I harp on *'2' *things.........chicken wire and routine wormings - NOT bad for a female I would say


lol yes worming is very important too ,I do agree


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

would'nt that be DEworming..lol... just to add another negative IMO about chicken wire..it looks crappy too...lol...


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Chickn wire on the inside*

Hey Guys, 

I might be a bit late on this topic... I do value all experienced birders wisdom, thats what it is WISDOM, kNOWLEGE, INFO ect.. 

I do have a question??? first ive only used hardwire, ive been raising rollers for years now.. though i did just come across some chicken wire from a neighbor, ive just completed my second loft, and would like to use the chicken wire inside for separation purposes only, should i not do that either??? 

Thanks will wait for your replys... go easy on me  LOL.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chicken wire is fine for the inside of a predator proof loft. No need for hardware cloth inside the loft.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Chicken wire is fine for the inside of a predator proof loft. No need for hardware cloth inside the loft.


YUP  What she said


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> *would'nt that be DEworming..lol...* just to add another negative IMO about chicken wire..it looks crappy too...lol...


YUP..that too!


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I think it time to close this thred and move on. Everone is just repeating the same thing over and over


This is so dope!!!! Lol


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

where to you even get the wire you guys are talking about.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

yvannava said:


> where to you even get the wire you guys are talking about.


Hardware cloth can be bought at most hardware stores, or garden centers, or Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

alright i think i'm going to change cause the chicken wire does seem to break easy and bend and i dont like to mess with it. thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

yvannava said:


> alright i think i'm going to change cause the chicken wire does seem to break easy and bend and i dont like to mess with it. thanks


You'll be glad you did, and your birds will be safer. Good decision.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

yvannava said:


> alright i think i'm going to change cause the chicken wire does seem to break easy and bend and i dont like to mess with it. thanks


awesome move, Im sure your birds would thankyou if they could


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Chicken wire is fine for the inside of a predator proof loft. No need for hardware cloth inside the loft.


Inside my loft I used 1/2" hardware cloth made of PVC. It is sold at Home Depot cheaper than chicken wire and looks a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Why isn't anyone posting on this thread jumping on this guy for the wire size he is using?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fly-pen-on-birdbarn-39289.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> Why isn't anyone posting on this thread jumping on this guy for the wire size he is using?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fly-pen-on-birdbarn-39289.html


I think with an aviary 'that' size its not as big an issue. The birds are not so confined and can get away from predators.
But as far as mice getting in.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Why isn't anyone posting on this thread jumping on this guy for the wire size he is using?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fly-pen-on-birdbarn-39289.html


I believe something was said to him, and he had said that they are locked up tight at night. I do remember that, but maybe it was another forum. Anyway, he wasn't going to change it either.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Why isn't anyone posting on this thread jumping on this guy for the wire size he is using?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fly-pen-on-birdbarn-39289.html


I do think in there somewhere someone did say something..and he said it was only for day time out time.. not their only protection..


----------

